# Cheese grits



## chased4184 (Jan 6, 2017)

Anybody have a good recipe for just good old fashioned cheese grits. I’ve tried several different ways but I’m always missing something


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

4 cups water to 1 cup of grits 1-2 Tablespoons of butter and whatever cheese you like. My wife likes smoked Gouda while I prefer real American cheese. 
Bring water and butter to a boil add grits then bring back to a boil while stirring then simmer at least 15 minutes stirring every minute to keep it from getting clumps. While simmering add cheese to taste
I use 6 slices minimum of real American cheese not the plastic wrapped cheese food product 
Basically add cheese to your taste

Edit salt & pepper after tasting if you want 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yellow River Cat said:


> 4 cups water to 1 cup of grits 1-2 Tablespoons of butter and whatever cheese you like. My wife likes smoked Gouda while I prefer real American cheese.
> Bring water and butter to a boil add grits then bring back to a boil while stirring then simmer at least 15 minutes stirring every minute to keep it from getting clumps. While simmering add cheese to taste
> I use 6 slices minimum of real American cheese not the plastic wrapped cheese food product
> Basically add cheese to your taste
> ...


What he said, except we add a few splashes of hot sauce.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Grits need a lot of salt! A little Cream cheese and add some cheddar or Gouda is good


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

If it's for breakfast, exactly what YRC said, if it's for dinner with fish or shrimp and grits then I replace 1 or 2 of the cups of water with chicken broth and use smoked gouda, some shredded cheese, bacon crumbles and chives on top...mmmmmm


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Yellow River Cat said:


> 4 cups water to 1 cup of grits 1-2 Tablespoons of butter and whatever cheese you like. My wife likes smoked Gouda while I prefer real American cheese.
> Bring water and butter to a boil add grits then bring back to a boil while stirring then simmer at least 15 minutes stirring every minute to keep it from getting clumps. While simmering add cheese to taste
> I use 6 slices minimum of real American cheese not the plastic wrapped cheese food product
> Basically add cheese to your taste
> ...


cheddar, cheddar, cheddar!!!! sharp cheddar.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yellow River Cat said:


> 4 cups water to 1 cup of grits 1-2 Tablespoons of butter and whatever cheese you like. My wife likes smoked Gouda while I prefer real American cheese.
> Bring water and butter to a boil add grits then bring back to a boil while stirring then simmer at least 15 minutes stirring every minute to keep it from getting clumps. While simmering add cheese to taste
> I use 6 slices minimum of real American cheese not the plastic wrapped cheese food product
> Basically add cheese to your taste
> ...


This, plus mater gravy.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Boil em up, fry some eggs, throw the grits in the garbage, eat the eggs


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I use chicken broth instead of water and either milk or heavy whipping cream before they are done.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I like the cactus grits at at the cactus cantina. They melt pimento cheese in them


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Not a grits fan and I grew up in Pa. What do you add in grits?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

We’ve recently started using the Mexican/Fiesta blend cheese in cheese grits.

Not the taco blend, it has taco seasoning in it.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

mongo said:


> I like the cactus grits at at the cactus cantina. They melt pimento cheese in them


LOL! Try Rotel and Velveeta!


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

60hertz said:


> LOL! Try Rotel and Velveeta!



ha ha!.. whatever it is, it's good!


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

grits with a can of chili with beans


----------

